# Asheville N.C. gunshow



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A gunshow in Asheville N.C. 3/24-25/ 07


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

We got one over in the swamp called Orlando on the same days Tony. Hope you get a gun you want I'll be looking but doubt if I'll have any cash. Might pick up a few goodies though. Good luck.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Probly just get several boxes of ammo unless I find a really good deal on one to add to the collection. Just remember my boxes contain 1,000 per box.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep! I keep about 1500rds of .357 and about 3000rds of .45s and a bunch of others at all times. I'll be looking for a set of stocks for the Colt Trooper I just got too. Of corse if I find the right deal on a gun I'll grab it too.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well come on over and we will shoot some. I have lived in the mountians so long can't walk on flat ground anymore.


----------

